
Congress sends Google a list of questions about privacy and Glass - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/congress-sends-google-a-list-of-questions-about-privacy-and-glass/
======
mindcrime
Oh, please. Butt the frack out, Congress. You lot represent more of a threat
to our privacy than anything Google does.

